# Inspirational Movies About Strong Women...



## Neptunus

...and women's rights.

List yours: *

The Whale Rider*






*Agora - Based on the true story of Hypatia of Alexandria
* 





*The Joy Luck Club*






*The Magdalene Sisters - *The trailer is a little underwhelming, but every woman should see this film. Shocking, absolutely shocking! And a true story!!!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magdalene_sisters






*Osama*






All great films that both genders will appreciate (and probably shed a few tears over!) :b


----------



## lazy calm

_The Passion of Joan of Arc 1928, __The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc 1999

first films that came to my mind :con
_


----------



## thewall




----------



## citizen_erased




----------



## bezoomny

Queen Christina (1933)

No trailer exists to my knowledge, so here's a scene.


----------



## Neptunus

All great suggestions, everyone!

"North Country" and "The Color Purple," both great flicks. Haven't seen "Changeling," but I'll be checking it out. That, and "The Passion of Joan of Arc." I saw the "The Messenger" and, although visually stunning, they added a comedic element to the movie which ruined it for me. But, perhaps that's a matter of my own personal taste.

Other (more well-known) movies:

*GI Jane*






*Fried Green Tomatoes*






*She Devil* (Loved this movie! Roseanne Barr was excellent!!!!! :lol)






And of course....

*Thelma and Louise*


----------



## kosherpiggy

don't laugh at me but I think Legally Blonde is good because the main character proves that she is not just another "dumb blonde".





Heathers


----------



## Neptunus

^ Thanks for the suggestions, Kosherpiggy! I've only seen bits and pieces of "Legally Blonde," but it looked like a fun movie. "Heathers" I haven't seen.


----------



## Misanthropic

Terminator. They should have never cancelled the Sarah Connor Chronicles. Captain Janeway from ST: Voyager is another strong woman I admire.


----------



## Neptunus

Misanthropic said:


> Terminator. They should have never cancelled the Sarah Connor Chronicles. Captain Janeway from ST: Voyager is another strong woman I admire.


^ Oh yeah, totally forgot! T1 and T2, both great movies! :yes Liked the series, too.

I'll add the Alien movie series as well. The first two are the best, IMO. Not for the squeamish, though!


----------



## Neptunus

Another great movie based on a true story...


----------



## kosherpiggy

^^you're welcome :]


----------



## Dub16

Sometimes the best movies are the ones that we DONT make.

Me mum can lift 12 pints of guinness on a tray. Its a record. But nobody takes her seriously.

But i call her super-mum

(and after 14 pints i call her ffghghdahgjld-mum)


----------



## BetaBoy90

kosherpiggy said:


> ^^you're welcome :]


I don't know about HardCandy, I would say she played quite a sadistic and chaotic child who screwed over a man's life.


----------



## bezoomny

Also, a lot of Bette Davis' characters were independent to the point of becoming a cutthroat *****. In so many of her films, she's always the one in control. So I nominate _Jezebel_.

The trailer is kinda hilarious/really offensive ("the story of a woman who was LOVED when she should have been WHIPPED!"), so here's one of the most famous scenes. Julie wears red to high class Southern society ball sort of deal where unmarried women are supposed to wear white.


----------



## Wehttam

Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice


----------



## emptybottle2

A lot of Pedro Almodovar's films deal with issues of women, female relationships, and gender roles. 

For starters: 
Talk to Her
All About My Mother
Volver
Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down
Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown


----------



## Selbbin

Elizabeth


----------



## magdalena23

What's Love Got To Do With It


----------



## Neptunus

Oooo, great suggestions everyone! Adding Jezebel to my Netflix queue! 

I'm sure many of you have heard of the amazing artist Frida Kahlo!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Erin Brockovich, The Blind Side (partly), A League of Their Own, Real Women Have Curves, Working Girl.

I only like three of these, but they are about strong women.

*kosherpiggy, I think Legally Blonde is a great one, even though it's a goofy comedy.

Whoops! I see Erin Brockovich was listed already.


----------

